
Ask HN: Facebook can retarget me even though I run blockers and privacy badger? - vjvj
Hours after visiting ecommerce websites on my computer I am being retargeted on facebook on my phone.<p>I don&#x27;t know how this is happening given that I&#x27;m running the following on my computer:
Privacy Badger
No Script with fb blocked
AdBlock Plus<p>How does facebook still know I&#x27;ve browsed these sites?
======
Alduras
Delete your browser history regularly. As this is like an open book for every
website you visit!

